# FreeBSD on OVH server (proper installation)



## Celogeek (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi,

I have install FreeBDS 10.1 on OVH, with OVH partitioner. Everything works fine until I run a freebsd-update(8).

I have no access to my server after reboot. I run into rescue to see what happen, try to set up again the MBR partition they have created, and find out that their way to partition stuff was very odd and not recoverable!

`gpart show` doesn't show me my partition properly.

In my /etc/fstab I can see ada0s1a for root, and ada0s1b for swap, but `gpart show` only displays ada0s1 which is mountable and look like to be my ada0s1a !

After trying to set-up the gpart bootable stuff, I completely break my distribution, and impossible to boot on it.

So I have decide to backup then manually restore the interesting point, and I want to share my tutorial with everyone to be sure they will not got my situation when they will want to upgrade.

This happen on "OVH kimsufi", not on "OVH SoYouStart". OVH kimsufi seems to install a custom kernel, and completely broke if I upgrade it.

So in my tutorial you will have those steps :

Default install FreeBSD 10
Reinitialize disk (UFS for small server)
Install vanilla FreeBSD (original kernel, ideal for update without issue)
Set up cron rtsol for IPv6
Update your distribution
You will have then a proper FreeBSD 10.1 on OVH server, not ZFS (too small server), with vanilla kernel, and IPV6 works !

And of course you will be able to upgrade with freebsd-update(8) without any issue.

Here the link : http://blog.celogeek.com/201507/635...bsd-10-1-disk-setup-ufs-vanilla-freebsd-ipv6/

Feel free to correct me, if I have made mistake, and report installation success !

Celogeek


----------

